# LIVRAISON APPLE TV PREVU POUR QUAND?



## stéphane33 (6 Septembre 2010)

Tout est dans le titre:
Ayant commandé la nouvelle petite merveille nous n'avons aucune précision concernant l'envoi depuis le store...


----------



## vhk (10 Septembre 2010)

Passé à 3 a 4 semaines.


----------

